# Best products /way to clean black leather



## McPikie

I've got a spare set of black leather seats for the TT. The fronts are a little shiny, so obviously need a deep clean. I've used autoglym leather cleaner on which suggests using a cloth and vigorous cleaning, leaving for 2mins, and then wiping down with a soft cloth.

Backs have a nice matte finish now, but fronts still a little shiny, drivers side moreso.

Can anyone recommend what to do. Another clean with the AG stuff? Another product? Some light sanding?

I've got the AG leather balm, but don't want to put this on before I get them properly cleaned.


----------



## BenOfTheNorth

The best I ever managed to clean a set of seats, I actually used dish wash soap in water and a regular sponge - its designed to cut through grease, and that shiny stuff, is likely mostly grease.


----------



## McPikie

BenOfTheNorth said:


> The best I ever managed to clean a set of seats, I actually used dish wash soap in water and a regular sponge - its designed to cut through grease, and that shiny stuff, is likely mostly grease.


A bit of diluted fairy liquid is tonights attempt. I've bought a magic eraser too, but I read that can be a little too harsh, like 3k sandpaper.


----------



## YELLOW_TT

All you need to know 








HOW TO - Leather Care


Now we have our own "show and shine" section, it'll be a good idea to add a few "how to's" on various subjects and make them "stickies" So, here's the first :) It's the time of year for all the "how do I..." posts. Leather care is one that crops frequently, so here's my thoughts. Plenty of...




www.ttforum.co.uk


----------

